

Obama to Speak on Syria Live - thezach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CSvSscaHr6o

======
thezach
Any thoughts on what was said? The only reason I posted this is the number of
syrian hacker news members that are concerned.

